# Take the Fourtitude Survey



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi all,
We have a general survey that we're running on Fourtitude. If you have some time please help us out and take the survey through the site you most often visit...
We're trying to determine demographics of our readers, which articles are liked most or least, how we should expand if we do more titles, etc. 
Thanks for the help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








*--> TAKE SURVEY HERE.*


----------

